# Uuuummmmmmmm!!



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

UUUUMMMMMMMM, slow cooked Brats smoked with Hickory chips, bathed in beer and butter. Yall grab a plate and a bun. Mustards on the table..


----------



## steveo (Jan 9, 2009)

*brats*

Yep.That is a classic.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Good eatin.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

got spicy mustard


----------



## c0ch3s3 (Jul 10, 2009)

you put them in that beer/butter bath after you smoke them? how long?


----------

